# Evidence



## Heather (Aug 2, 2006)

...that, at least in this life, I should really not even attempt growing other plants. 

My fuschia, or, what's left of it. Oops.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 2, 2006)

if you water it, it may grow....


----------



## rad (Aug 2, 2006)

prune it dramatically also.


----------



## Mark (Aug 2, 2006)

Watering it would help. Maybe the problem is you're treating it like a Fuschia when Fuchsia culture is called for. Just a thought.


----------



## Equestris (Aug 2, 2006)

Well--it does seem to be true for me that once you start with orchids, you don't much notice your other plants anymore.


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 2, 2006)

Send it to san francisco... they grow like weeds here.


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 2, 2006)

Wait

There are other plants?

I'm confused.


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Aug 2, 2006)

It sure looks like a gonner to me. If you wanna replace it you can usually find bigguns this late in the season at nurseries for less than half price if you're willing to take what's left over.

I keep hearing pleurothallild growers say the best way to grow _Masdevallia coccinea_ is to treat it like a fuchsia. This probably is not what they mean.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2006)

Fushias are difficult to keep alive -- they let you know immediately if you let them dry out just a tad!


----------



## Heather (Aug 2, 2006)

I've ALWAYS had issues with fuschias! I just keep trying to grow them where it is too sunny. I should move to Alaska, maybe....then again, I'd rather grow orchids! :rollhappy:


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't give up, Heather... I *believe* in you.


----------



## Heather (Aug 2, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Don't give up, Heather... I *believe* in you.



Well, that's one person....


----------



## ScottMcC (Aug 5, 2006)

My fuschia is growing just fine...low/medium light, water every other day, relatively cool. Of course, it drops old leaves/blooms all over the bedroom, but that's nothing a little dustbusting can't solve.


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2006)

Fuschia did great in sunny S. California. But keeping in mind that along the coastal areas it rarely got into the 90's. Everybody may be croaking them this summer.

Very popular in hanging baskets on porches and patios. They did suck down the water though.


----------

